# Had to order Jeff's sauce and rub



## bdlight4 (Aug 30, 2007)

Call me a follower, but with all the positive discussion about Jeff's sauce, I had to order it.  Mixed up a batch while the loin was in the MES. This stuff is awesome! I found myself licking the spoon before I even put it on the loin. I'm thinking about trying it on my eggs tomorrow.


----------



## flagriller (Aug 30, 2007)

Where on here do you order?


----------



## mossymo (Aug 30, 2007)

FlaGriller
Remember to take Jeff's 5 day ecourse if you haven't allready. Well worth it, great for the novice and good even as a refresher for the seasoned smoker.
Here is the link -
http://www.smoking-meat.com/jeffs-na...ub-recipe.html


----------



## flagriller (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## mijpa (Sep 22, 2007)

I just ordered his rub and am using it on 2 8lb pork butts for the inlaws. {mine will done the same way for sundays Bears game} I am concerned with jeffs rub for my inlaws church dinner. They can't really handle anything to spicy. When i made jeffs rub i tasted it off my finger and must of bit into pepper and it a tiny kick to it.

I hope it will weaken with cooking and me also spraying it every hour with a ratio of 3 to 1 of apple juice and captain morgans rum. for the first 3-4 hours. What do you all think?


----------



## cascadedad (Sep 22, 2007)

I made a double batch a couple days ago.  I only put in about 1/4 the amount of course pepper and then about the same amount of fine pepper.  Also only used 1/2 the amount of tabasco.

The boneless pork butts and ribs turned out great.


----------



## chris_harper (Sep 22, 2007)

it is not too hot. not us anyway. my wife can't handle hot too well, and she eats everything i smoke. i put the rub on everything. i use the sauce on alot of stuff too. it isn't really hot neither.


----------



## vlap (Sep 22, 2007)

The recipes are well worth the price. Both are great and even if you don't like them its great to buy them anyways since it goes to support this great site. That alone is worth the cost.


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Sep 22, 2007)

SEE!...We *TOLD* ya you wouldn't regret ordering both!!!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It's even good on Ice Cream!!...

Well...Vanilla, not strawberry!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













Oops!...Just kiddin' about the Ice Cream...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Until later...


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 22, 2007)

I REALLY like Jeff's rub and sauce! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I've never tried it on ice cream though... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Don't worry about too much heat, it is awesome just the way it is. My wife can't deal with heat, and she loves this stuff! She uses the rub on just about everything!


----------



## mijpa (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I woke up at 5:30 am to prepare Butts / smoker. The buts look like the dry rub from jeffs recipe i put on them turned pastee.  Doesn't look like it will be that spicy.  These are for an older group of adults at my in laws church that can't handle things that are spicy. nce again thanks for all the replys.


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm not sure why but the Peppers loose some of their kick on long smokes. Makes it good for kids and elderly. The rub is NOT hot but it may be a little spicey for elderly with ultra sensitive tummies. I'd go light if their really sensitive.

One of my cousins (in her 80's) has a hard time with the onion products but not the rub - so you be the judge.


----------

